# Gold plated FC303 Index, YES or NO?



## GB MK

Hi,

this is my first post, obviously searching for help from the community.

More specific, I intend to buy FC 303V6B4, gold plated, but I can not find data regarding the layer, how tick is it in microns, what procedure do they use for plating, gold purity, for how long will it last, ...

And of course, your expirience with both, FC and gold plated watches.
I have 13 watches but no Frederique Constant, and no gold plated.

Thx.
GB


----------



## GB MK

In meantime I was contacted by FC claiming that gold plated layer is 10 microns tick, with no explanation what kind of procedure thay are using or what kind of materials are used, beside gold.
What do you think? Is it tick enough? Would it last 10 -15 years? What after that point, can it be replated? The watch will be used 2-3 months per year having in mind the rotations.

Come on guys, I need advise.

Frédérique Constant | Watch - FC-303V6B4


----------



## hanzo

Do not think too much my friend. If you like the watch, just buy it. 10 microns is thick enough for most cases.


----------



## ljb187

For what it's worth, here's a chart from a company that specialized in this sort of thing:


----------



## GB MK

Thx. It seems 10microns polished plate should be enogh for +-10 years.
Now I need go choose dial color.


----------



## HopsAndClocks

I have a gold plated FC and it looks good after more than a year of daily wear. But I am curious to know also if it is possible to get it touched up if it receives a severe scratch allowing the contrasting steel beneath to show ...


----------



## GB MK

It seems SS is more on the safe side. Checked with several guys with gold replated watches, they say it's not like it used to be, but it's not bad after all. More adequate comment is that the watch is diferent. Anyway, replating is complex procedure.
I will try both versions at the AD and deside.


----------



## vbomega

If you are buying a watch for the long term, buy stainless steel. I have a 1973 Omega with 20 micron gp, and it was worn through a long time ago. Which is a shame, because the movement can run for another hundred years.


----------



## TK-421

Life is short. You probably won't be alive in +-10 years. Just get it if u like it and don't rub the case as much as u rub other th*ings.

*


----------



## GB MK

I hope u r wrong.
Beside, you do know that it's not the life expectancy what is important. 
It is the same with your seemaster, you need its water resistance as much as i need those microns of gold.


----------



## mleok

Whenever possible I avoid gold plated watches, or any surface plating for that matter, be it DLC or PVD. I much prefer solid metal watches, since they are much easier to refinish in the event of a scratch, without having to worry about wearing though the plating.


----------



## TK-421

did you get the watch?


----------

